# Galaxy S7 seit kurzem hoher Akku Verbrauch



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2016)

Hallo,
seit einiger Zeit fällt mir auf das mein Akku nur noch ziemlich kurz hält. Ich würd mal sagen so ca. 9 Stunden für 100% bis auf 15%. Das war am Anfang deutlich besser ich bin locker über den gesamten Tag bis 23 Uhr gekommen. 
Im Akku Menü fallen mir 2 Dinge auf. Android OS und Android System verbrauchen ziemlich viel Akku. Die stehen nach Bildschirm auf Platz 2 und 3. Die Apps an sich sehen alle relativ normal aus. 

Ich hänge hier mal 2 Screenshots an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Screenshot ist vom S7, Bildschirm war zu der Zeit 3h25min an, das Handy selbst 7h25min und der Ladestand ist wie man sieht bei 13%
Das Foto ist von einem S5, Bildschirm war zu der Zeit 3h15min an, das Handy selbst 7h35min und der Ladestand ist bei 63%

Heißt Bildschirm und Handy selbst waren ca. gleich lange an das S5 hat allerdings 50%!! mehr Akku.  Mir gehts um den Dienst Android System. Auf dem S5 hat der 59mah verbraucht beim S7 455mah. Wie kann der Unterschied so groß sein obwohl Handy und Bilschirm gleich lange an waren? In etwa das gleiche mit dem Dienst Android OS. Ich hab zwar auf dem S7 noch Spotify benutzt, hat aber mit 180 mah nicht sehr viel verbraucht und macht schon gar nicht 50% aus.


----------



## norse (16. November 2016)

Handy mal neustarten falls noch nicht gemacht. Handy zurücksetzen  hat schon wunder gebracht! Aktuelle Updates drauf?
Ansonsten doch vlt apps die irgendwie strom Saugen und das Ganze dem Android System zuordner.

zu viel Synchronisation an?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2016)

Hm aber wenn Apps zu viel verbrauchen würde das ja angezeigt werden unter der jeweiligen App oder? Das erklärt doch nicht wieso mein Android System ganze 8 mal so viel verbraucht wie beim S5 (in mah)
Neustarten werd ich mal machen. Zurücksetzen ist mir definitiv zu aufwendig!  Updates meinst du vom System oder von Apps?

Synchronisation mit Google usw ist natürlich an ja aber das beim S5 auch an. Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, das ich öfter unterwegs bin und daher mehr Mobile Daten nutze als Wlan? Beim S5 wurde ausschließlich wlan genutzt.


----------



## mrfloppy (16. November 2016)

Ausschließlich wlan schont natürlich den Akku. 
Könntest mal ausschalten , ins recovery starten und NUR den Cache wipen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sonmace (16. November 2016)

Kommt drauf an was alles auf dem teil instaliert ist, stelle es auf werkseintellungen und es wird wieder wie neu sein


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. November 2016)

Kannst doch den Akkuverbrauch im Detail einsehen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kannst du wunderbar herausfinden, woran es nu hapert. 

OK, hattest du schon. 
Ansonsten Bluetooth und wlan aus und die apps im Hintergrund kontrollieren.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. November 2016)

Sry für doppel


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2016)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Ausschließlich wlan schont natürlich den Akku.
> Könntest mal ausschalten , ins recovery starten und NUR den Cache wipen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Wie genau mach ich das?

Und auf werkseinstellungen mach ich erstmal nicht das ist zu aufwendig  
Glaubt ihr echt das liegt an Apps, die Akku ziehen aber dieser Verbrauch wird dann Android System zugeordnet?

Es hapert definitiv an den beiden Apps "android system" und "android os". Ich versteh auch einfach nicht wieso mein "cpu vordergrund" 2h54min hat aber beim S5 nur 38 min, obwohl die Handys/Bildschirme gleich lang an waren?


----------



## Atent123 (16. November 2016)

Das selbe Problem habe ich mit meinem S7 Edge auch.
Ich warte noch die Android 7 Beta ab sonst verkauf ich das Ding und leg mir wieder ein Ausgewachsenes Smartphone zu (Mi Mix ).


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2016)

Aber anfangs war das nicht so? Fällt mir erst seit 4-5 Tagen so extrem auf. Ich bin zwar in letzter Zeit auch sehr viel am Handy aber verglichen mit anderen ist der Verbrauch doch schon echt hoch. Das mit der CPU Zeit versteh ich nicht z.b.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem habe ich mit meinem S7 Edge auch.
> Ich warte noch die Android 7 Beta ab sonst verkauf ich das Ding und leg mir wieder ein Ausgewachsenes Smartphone zu (Mi Mix ).


Was macht ihr alle mit euren Geräten?? ^^
Hab es ja auch. Einmal die Settings und Apps gecheckt und schon ist alles wieder ok.


----------



## Atent123 (16. November 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle mit euren Geräten?? ^^
> Hab es ja auch. Einmal die Settings und Apps gecheckt und schon ist alles wieder ok.



Das Problem ist das es bei mir einfach urplötzlich Über Nacht per Update so war.


----------



## Johann2000 (16. November 2016)

Habe dasselbe Problem seit ca 2 Wochen mit meinem s7 Edge. Nutzungsverhalten hat sich nicht geändert. "Android System" verbraucht fast genauso viel wie das Display

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es bei mir einfach urplötzlich Über Nacht per Update so war.


Heftig. O.o
Welches Update war das?


----------



## Atent123 (16. November 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Heftig. O.o
> Welches Update war das?



Weiß ich leider nicht.
Hab das Update am Abend nebenbei gestartet und mich dann am Abend gewundert warum mein Akku fast leer war.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. November 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Weiß ich leider nicht.
> Hab das Update am Abend nebenbei gestartet und mich dann am Abend gewundert warum mein Akku fast leer war.


Ich hatte vor ein paar Tage zumindest ein Sicherheitsupdate.
Allerdings hat sich bei mir von der Akku Leistung nichts auffälliges getan...


----------



## Atent123 (16. November 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Tage zumindest ein Sicherheitsupdate.
> Allerdings hat sich bei mir von der Akku Leistung nichts auffälliges getan...



Ist schon ein paar Wochen so (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## Johann2000 (16. November 2016)

Habe jetzt gerade ein ca 150mb Update installiert, mal schauen ob sich was ändert. 
Mit welcher Tastenkombination kann man in den Recovery um den Cache zu leeren?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. November 2016)

Power + Home + Lautstärke lauter Taste


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2016)

Was genau machen im Recovery? Möchte ungern alle Apps und Daten löschen.

Aber gut zu wissen das ich nicht der einzige bin dem es auffällt. Bei mir auch seit ca 1-2 Wochen und in den letzten 4-5 Tagen noch vermehrt.

Wie schon gesagt hab gerade manuell Updates für Androiud gesucht und da kam tatsäclich eins keine Ahnung wieso das nicht automatisch installiert wurde.


----------



## Johann2000 (16. November 2016)

Habe die Cache Partition gelöscht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. November 2016)

Wipe cache auswählen.
Unter wipe Data/Factory Reset löschst du ansonsten alles und dein Handy wird auf den Auslieferungszustand gesetzt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2016)

Und da passiert nix wenn ich wipe cache auswähle also nix wird gelöscht? Dann werd ich das mal austesten.


----------



## Johann2000 (16. November 2016)

Nein, keine Daten die du sehen kannst

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. November 2016)

Hilfe!

ich hab Power, Home, leiser Taste gedrückt und kam in so nen Modus wo stand Volume UP for Custom OS volume down to restart phone. Ich dachte vielleicht muss ich in dieses Custom OS um den Cache zu wipen, drück also up und jetzt steht downloading... do not turn off target. Keine Fortschrittsanzeige und seit 10 min am downloaden... was jetzt?

EDIT: hab nochmal power home und leiser gedrückt. startete neu und war alles normal. in so ein menü geh ich definitiv nicht mehr


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. November 2016)

Bist in den Download Modus gekommen um ein neues OS manuell draufzuspielen. ^^

Hmm ja Akku raus ist ja nicht mehr. Also abwarten bis dieser alle ist und dann wieder normal starten.  

Außerdem haben wir extra geschrieben
Power + Home + Lautstärke LAUTER!! Taste. ^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. November 2016)

Alles gut habs hinbekommen  einfach per erneuter Tastenkombiu neu gestartet und war alles wie beim alten. Hab den Cache jetzt aber auch gewipet.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. November 2016)

Akkuverbrauch wird trotz Update und geleertem Cache nicht besser. 11 Stunden heute durchgehalten bis 15% allerdings hab ich heute so gut wie nichts gemacht außer whatsapp. Keine Mobilen Daten, kaum Spotify, kaum Standortdienste im Grunde ja wirklich nur whatsapp. 

Diesmal ist Android System sogar auf Platz 1 der Apps die am meisten gezogen haben mit 22% und 372mah danach der Bildschirm mit 360 mah und 21% und dann android OS mit 14% und 200 mah. 

Ein Akku hält doch nicht nur 11 Stunden durch  Nur bei Whatsapp Nutzung...


----------



## Johann2000 (17. November 2016)

Hab auch immer noch bloß 4h display an Zeit ...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Atent123 (17. November 2016)

Bei mir leider das selbe.
Langsam wird mir das MiMix immer Symphatischer.


----------



## Johann2000 (6. Dezember 2016)

Hat es sich gebessert bei euch?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

